# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  African Dream Root - Silene capensis

## WILDlife

Came across this on another forum, from what i've read it seems good! :smiley: 





> African Dream Root, Silene capensis (Ubulawu)
> 
> Possibly more effective than the better known Dream herb Calea zacatechichi, this is the first time that this unique and rare ethnobotanical is offered for sale and made available outside of Africa. Normally only the seeds are available but we have finally managed to locate a supply of the actual root which is used by African shamans for accessing the dream state.
> 
> This sacred plant which shamans of the verdant river valleys of the eastern cape province of South Africa has the ability to induce remarkably vivid dreams. A web site describes this plant:
> 
> "This obscure flowering species is regarded by shamans of the South African region as a type of "Ubulawu" or medicinal root that they call "Undela Ziimhlophe," which translates literally as "white paths" or white ways." It is suspected that this sacred plant's oneirongenic, or dream-inducing activity is likely due to triterpenoid saponins contained within its roots. Relatively small amounts of root (250 mg range) are reported to be active. The plant exerts only minimal alterations in waking consciousness, yet the effects upon the dream state can be profound.
> 
> How to prepare Silene capensis (Ubulawu)
> ...

----------


## DrTechnical

Yes, wonderful for cohesive dreams and good dream recall. Little to no effect on lucid dream induction.

The oddest thing was how often deceased family members used to make their way into my dreams on this stuff. That is supposedly a known characterisitic of its effect. I know that sounds a little crazy, but I certainly had that experience.

----------


## maxy126

hehe some1s been watching hereos eh? i swear thats in hereos

----------


## Lyikos

any other experiences with this stuff, I may try it.

----------


## Fiddler's Green

I just purchased an ounce and I am looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## SLiCeR

I recently ordered 1 oz of this stuff reall good stuff.

----------


## CeDeR

After my last encounter with Brugmansia aurea im not taking any more plants.....at least in a while.

----------


## Jules2007

Has anyone tried combining this with Calea Z. or Galantamine etc.? I'm not going to as I have little experience with drugs and wouldn't know what could happen but I'd be interested if anyone has any experience mixing them?

I've tried Calea-didn't have much of an effect on me...had some good dreams but I think this was down to WBTB when I got up to drink it which I didn't use to do before...now I WBTB quite often and get some pretty good lucids out of it.

Anyways back on topic..I have some Galantamine and Choline I'm going to try first and then I'm going to try African Dream Root in a couple of weeks-it looks pretty good. So yeh, anyone tried mixing it with anything?

----------


## SKA

> After my last encounter with Brugmansia aurea im not taking any more plants.....at least in a while.



 
Oh My god you poor guy. Did you not know this plant is rooted straight in hell? ::banana::  If you're going to expose your body and soul to a plant, at least make sure to do SOME homework about it so you might find out the plant that fascinates you isn't by any chance the Lethal, seductive flower of dark witchcraft and Hellish torment* before* you ingest it. :wink2: 

Had you read only a little bit of information about Brugmansia then you would've avoided it fearfully for sure.


The only safe and responsible use for Brugmansia is eating 2 to 3 seeds before bedtime to increase consciousness/awareness while dreaming; raising chances for a lucid dream. Actually it was the Datura Inoxia, a cousing of Brugmansia, of which I ate 3, sometimes 5 seeds for Oneirogenic effects with great success.

However any more seeds than the maximum of 5 becomes potentially dangerious. 5 seed will allways be too little to by any chance lead to a fullfledged Nightshade Delirium.

----------


## SLiCeR

Damn straight i don't try any ethno or plant without thoroughly researching the plant itself so i know what i will be in for you can never prepare yourself but you can get a good idea and with any plant you are thinkin of consuming ask others of thier experiences first before you just plunge into something you dont have a clue about just my 2 cents anyway.

On another note i think i had my first LD last night but i awoke straight away i remember thinking "wait no way im dreaming" then all this exitement came over me and i woke up 
i was slightly disapointed that i awoke but still very exited that i realized for the first time i thought i would never realize i was dreaming again. I think its good to use Silene but then take a few days off and take nothing it was 2 days of no Silene when i awoke and realized i was dreaming i think you really need to not take too much but just enough as where sometimes i have had some and in the dream it all feels so real i never tell the diffrence between dream state and waking state.

----------


## WILDlife

Ya guys, definitely research more into the plants that are reccomended for LD's etc. From my own experience I can say that this did help me have more regular LDs but I've now decided that natural methods i.e no plant or substance based techniques will stand to be better for me in the long run.

----------


## SLiCeR

> Ya guys, definitely research more into the plants that are reccomended for LD's etc. From my own experience I can say that this did help me have more regular LDs but I've now decided that natural methods i.e no plant or substance based techniques will stand to be better for me in the long run.



Damn straight i had my first LD while i was having a break from the Capensis and actually the night after i had 5 grams of Psilocybe Mushrooms
i think that the mushrooms helped me become more aware as when i was in my dream it came to me straight away i knew i was dreaming yet i didnt even see any sighns i just knew.

Definitely do not depend on anything to give you an LD just to help you along the way it is only you who can become Lucid no ethno or anything for that matter will ever make you lucid you really need to apply yourself before applying any Lucid aids just my 2 cents  :smiley:

----------


## minzui

i ordered some saline capensis and it came in a bag of twigs, do i have to crush them up before pouring hot water over them?  or do i have to somehow turn it to dust form?  if i have to crush or turn the twigs into dust how should i go about doing that?

thanks

----------


## Jules2007

I've tried this three days in a row and it's done nothing, if anything it's decreased my dreams! I heard it can take a week to be effective though so I will keep trying for a few more days and see if I get any result. I will post when I've finished using it.

----------


## Jules2007

Nope this stuff didn't work for me at all! Tried it seven days in a row as instructed (half a tsp in the morning with half a cup of water). If anything I had worse dream recall, no lucids (I know it doesn't help lucidity but I usually have one or two lucids in a week anyway) at all. 

On the fourth day I had quite an intense, long dream, but all of my other dreams were worse than usual. It says everyone's supposed to be affected by it after a few days! Hmmm maybe where I bought it from wasn't very good. Not had much luck with Calea Z. or Galantamine +Choline either, maybe it's just me!

----------


## DrTechnical

Don't F with brugmansia or compare it to Calea or ADR. The latter two supps are mild in effect and well tolerated.

Calea and ADR are similar in effect. They seem to be similar to green tea extract (EGCG) for me - which leads me to believe that they also have an effect on serotonin production.

G + ADR or calea would seem like overkill. But they are probably impacting different systems and hence could be combined.

If you buy ADR in root form, just use a coffee grinder to grind it up.

----------


## nakah

I am on my 4th day with this silene capensis stuff!! and so far not good...matter of fact my dream recall is gotten even worse over the past few days...all i know is that once a plant matter is grounded it will lose its potency within 6 months....maybe the stuff i bought gone past that date , who knows...
i bought 10gr of the stuff so i am gonna finish it all to see what happens...

----------


## nakah

to prepare it use a coffe grinder to turn it into a powder...once powdered add half a teaspoon of it into half a cup of lukewarm water in an empty stomach preferably in the morning and do not eat anything for the first 2 hours once consumed...Good Luck

----------


## InsaneInThBrain

where can you get some legit stuff ?

----------


## nakah

I got mine from Shaman Australis Botanicals Mainpage

I am in australia so these guys are the only ones i know...i am not sure about the ones in US , but i am guessing there should be many more suppliers over there....Good Luck

----------


## InsaneInThBrain

got an oz on its way. hopefully this helps out my recall, kinda shitty atm  :Sad:  will post my results

----------


## InsaneInThBrain

its here ! i was wondering though.. ive heard on some forums that you drink the tea or eat the foam everyday, and some tell you that you drink a cup of tea at the beginning of the week and the effects last all week.... big difference between what im hearing. anyone with experience with this stuff have any input ?

----------


## Suscitatsio

*The Calea I used made it really hard to concentrate during the day and made me feel as if my life was swirling round. Not that it made me dizzy at all, it more swirled my emotions around. It was weird. But it didn't help at all with my dream recall, so I discontinued use.*

----------


## InsaneInThBrain

Well night one with the roots was a success for me . I recalled 4 or so dreams. They were still a bit fuzzy at parts but i had a nice flying/swimming in the air dream that was pretty vivid. I chewed on a few roos during the day and made some tea at night. I guess it takes a day or two for the alkaloids to get in your system so it may have been me thinking it was going to work. I'm excited to see what it will be like the next few days..

----------


## InsaneInThBrain

its been working, drank tea every 3 days or so.  still would like to know other experiences with dosage and frequency ..

----------


## apsinvo

Began a silene capensis experiment today. Ground down some root and took 1 tea spoon in tea this morning. Not expecting any results tonight. I hear it often takes a few days before seeing results. I will take 1 table spoon tomorrow morning, and the same for 3 further days. I've cut out any other supplements and vitamins so should hopefully not have any interference. If you don't hear from me again in this thread, nothing of interest happened. Hope to post again soon  :smiley:

----------

